# Broken network using 82579V/GA-X79-UD3 [RESOLVED]

## lostinspace2011

I have one system which periodically loosed network connectivity. It never happened before, but for about a week now it has dropped off the network. It seems to happen more and more often.

The affected system has the following network card:

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 05)

It doesn't seem to matter which OS the system is running as all of them are affected (Gentoo, CentOS and Win8). So far the issue is not very strange. The strange bit comes it is that the problem only happens when I SCP files to a second system on the same local network. The second system uses an older 100Mbit network card.

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

The second system only uses one of the cards (RTL-8169) as the other is also broken. When copying the same files to any other system on the local network the problem does not occur. The failure ony happens when files are transferred between these two systems. 

Could this be related to the different in network speed with the affected system using gigabit and the other system 100Mbit ?

My test case uses the following command:

```
for i in $(seq 1 10);do echo $i;scp testFile root@192.168.0.5:;done
```

With all other system I am able to complete many thousand iteration of this command, however between the affected systems it usually fails within the first 10.

While going through the logs I did find these messages:

 *Quote:*   

> e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: Error reading PHY register

 

 *Quote:*   

> e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: Hardware Error

 

Since everything is working fine I am hoping this is not a hardware failure, as this is the onboard card and I am not keen on replacing the motherboard. (Yes, I know I could just buy an additional network card). Is there anything I can to to gather more details on the hardware defect and RMA the board. Right now I think my request would be rejected as it all works fine until I transfer a relatively small file a couple of times between these two systems.

To resolve the issue and repair my network I have to disconnect and reconnect the cable. However this doesn't work in all cases either. Some times I have to power cycle the system to restore network access.

First system

 *Quote:*   

> ethtool  eno1
> 
> Settings for eno1:
> 
>         Supported ports: [ TP ]
> ...

 

Second system

 *Quote:*   

> ethtool  eth0
> 
> Settings for eth0:
> 
>         Supported ports: [ TP MII ]
> ...

 

Thanks in advanceLast edited by lostinspace2011 on Sun Aug 11, 2013 2:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lostinspace2011

Looks like upgrading the motherboard bios from F12 to F14 for my gigabyte GA-X79-UD3 resolved this issue. F12 is no longer available and neither is F13. Will have to see over the next couple of days if this holds up.

----------

